# (Dias) Störung entfernen



## Carndret (28. Mai 2003)

Ich habe zur Zeit viele Dias zu bearbeiten, die ich später bei Müller Drucken lassen will. Ich habe sie in einer hohen Auflösung eingescannt (1200dpi). Ein Bild ist ca. 6000x4200 Pixel groß. Ich weiß nicht wie sehr man die Störungen auf den entwickelten Bilder sind, aber falls doch wie kann man sie zum Teil entfernen?
Mit Staub&Kratzer entfernen wird mir das Bild zu unscharf, da die Fotos ohnehin schon alt und nicht sonderlich scharf sind. Gibsts da eine Möglichkeit für ein komplettes Bild etwas anzuwenden? (Auch wenn's nur ein bisschen weg macht)


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Mai 2003)

Könntest du irgendwie ein Bild von dir online stellen (zum probieren).
Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Störungsfilter > Störungen entfernen.
Aber sowas ähnliches hast du ja schon probiert.
Naja, deswegen bitte ich um ein Beispiel


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Mai 2003)

Hi Carndret,

1. Antwort: Schau dir das an
http://www.neatimage.com/

2. Frage:
Wenn du die Dias mit 1200dpi gescannt hast
und am Ende 6000*4200 Pixel hast, dann waren
die Dias aber reichlich groß, was?
Um genau zu sein 12,7cm x 8,9cm.
Bist du Großformat-Fotograf?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Carndret (29. Mai 2003)

ähh nein bin kein "Großformat-Fotograf"  
Das war ein ganz normales kleines Dia. Ich habe nicht selbst gescannt, sondern mein Bruder und der hat gemeint es waren 1200dpi.

@radde`:
Um ein Bild online zu stellen muss ich erst noch mal nach Webspace schauen habe gerade keine Seite online (soweit ich weiß).
Wenns kein anderer außer dir ausprobieren will kann ich es dir auch per Mail schicken.

EDIT: Hab jetzt mal NeatImage ausprobiert. Ist wirklich beeindruckend was das kann. Da man sogar Bilder bearbeiten lassen kann mit einer "Job"-Funktion lass ich das mit Photoshop. Dauert sonst viel zu lange.
Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------

